# The Forgotten Gear...



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I thought I would post up on the one piece of gear I never see in anyones bug out bags, but is probably one of the most important items you could pack.

Extra socks. Anyone who hikes or travels long distances knows the importance of an extra pair of socks.

So what socks are the best. I like my ski socks the best. I've tried a few different types. Although I had high hopes for the US militia silver coated antibacterial socks I was sadly disappointed how poor the fabric is on them, they tend to rip really easily with only limited use.

Cross country ski socks that are thin have proven to be the most enduring, although they do tend to retail higher than others, imo a good pair of socks that will last is better than 10 pairs of socks that won't last.

Any tips or suggestions on socks and footware, waterproof socks etc..?

I just put up a youtube video on this after I made this post 





just ignore the first part


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

So true. Protect the feet!


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

And good boots as well.There are reasons the military teaches proper foot care and boots are mandatory issued.Great suggestion.Dry,warm and protected feet not only means happy feet,it could be life or death.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

2 pair of Wool socks where one of the first things that went into my bag. Nothing to much better than a clean pair of socks to put on.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Wool no cotton X2 pair will work wonders long as you rotate them out. Dry feet is happy feet!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Good point. We talk about boots but not so much socks. There kind of like asking what kind of underwear you wear. So we overlook them. I pack spares of and wear just about everyday a polyester/cotton blend boot sock in black. Than I also have a pair of cold weather Under Armour socks packed, but I live where it's hot almost all the damn time and don't really need those much. There a must to have though to me. The wool boot socks I was issued in the Army can be super hot in the summer, but the polyester/cottons are just about right unless you want to spend lots of money on more expensive socks.

Find Military Footwear Socks - U.S. Cavalry


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

Smartwool Trekking Heavy Crew and Hike Light Crew. Great support, cushioning, great wicking and made out of 80% wool so they keep you warm and dry. Warning, they're expensive, but, I bought three pair ten years ago and wear them every time I hunt, hike, camp or fish. They show no signs of wearing out anytime soon.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I guess I am doing good becuase I have a half dozen pairs in my BOB! Gotta take care of the dawgs when your out there hoofing it otherwise you will get miserable real fast. Once the feet are miserable it doesnt take long for the rest of the body to get just as miserable. In a SHTF situation this is one of the last things you need to stress over as there will be plenty of other things that you need to stress over and this one is too easy to prevent.


----------



## Hardknocks24 (Nov 8, 2012)

Good call!!! Everybody forgets about the dogs . You and I would be the smart ones . I found some socks that are waterproof there pretty comfortable .


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, the feet are very overlooked, but once being 418 pounds and now 238, my feet sing a happy tune, and yes, i do have one pair in bag, and would be smarter if I had two. Good thinking...


----------



## thewallfan (Apr 4, 2013)

My feet sweat like crazy, Is there a good pair of moisture wicking socks or something to stop my feet from getting wet?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

thewallfan said:


> My feet sweat like crazy, Is there a good pair of moisture wicking socks or something to stop my feet from getting wet?


yup, they tend to cost quite a bit though, often in the $20 ballpark. Do a google search or waterproof and moisture wicking and you should find quite a few.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

thewallfan said:


> My feet sweat like crazy, Is there a good pair of moisture wicking socks or something to stop my feet from getting wet?


I'm the same way, I usually just keep an extra pair and when I switch them I hand the "wet ones" on the back of my pack to let them dry as I walk. 2-3 Hours later the first pair are dry and ready to switch. Getting Gortex boots with mostly canvas type uppers helps a lot with wicking away sweat. the all leather uppers suck even when they are gortex.

I live in a dry climate so it will prob not work in every situation.

P.S. I live in a colder climate, I like cotton socks 7 months out of the year, wool are just way too warm in modern day boots with Gortex or similar linings.


----------



## Karsten (Nov 13, 2012)

Besides extra socks don't forget the toilet paper....I never even thought about taking TP on an ATV ride until the female factor started going along. 

Karsten


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Personally I consider bark and leaves and/or water and a rag to be sufficient for washing. So many people are TP junkies, it is their guilty pleasure. I eat a lot of rice, and rice water is good for hardening up the poop, preventing diarrhea etc.. I like just using a bidet or shower to clean my bum hole, as long as it is sanitary, like not doing the whole reserve only one hand to shake with thing like they do in India. None the less, I actually feel cleaner washing myself with water than rubbing my buthole with paper. I'd geuss though a good pair of rubber or latex gloves can replace all the toilet paper in the world if you have a good water supply and/or sanitizer.

Americans are funny in that they havn't really learned about the much healthier and less environmentally destructive BIDDET shower.

Birch bark makes good TP if you need it. It burns great too. Anywho. People that think no TP is sick probably think humanure is sick too. It is just part of the insanity of modern society and the pop culture they embrace.

It is like taboo, has you wonder why people don't eat dead humans too.. when the zombies start coming you may change your mind... 

got brain?

Yes I know there are laws against eating humans, but there are no laws on using alternatives to Toilet Paper.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Good post Will, we know what you do with your downtime., lol. Just kidding. In all seriousness, whomever thinks the TP will last forever is sadly mistaken. Especially in the BOB and bugging out. I won't be sharing any of mine regardless. Having used various leafs before though, there actually quite a lot in nature you can wipe your ass with.


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have two pairs of thick sports wool type socks for hiking. Had them for half a dozen years now and they just last forever. I also have a pair of Angora Wool socks I bought online from New Zealand and they are also very durable and long lasting. I use these at home, and in bed in winter. Great to wear in the house.


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

Will said:


> Americans are funny in that they havn't really learned about the much healthier and less environmentally destructive BIDDET shower.
> 
> Birch bark makes good TP if you need it. It burns great too. Anywho. People that think no TP is sick probably think humanure is sick too. It is just part of the insanity of modern society and the pop culture they embrace.
> 
> ...


As long as you bury it, you wont have any problems. It's when people out and about don't bury their crap that you get problems. Look at what happened in the Middle Ages. The Christian world had to relearn all over again basic hygiene, from Africa, the M.E. etc.

Biddet's! Bring back fond memories! We don't have them here in the UK except if you happen to have an Italian friend and you're visiting them when younger. Fantastic fun with a water fountain almost hitting the ceiling and my friend walking in as I ask "what does this do?" him having a heart attack.

I've used Doc leaves in the past when there's been a call of nature and I had no paper. I will always prefer paper though. It is just a refined bit of bark IMHO


----------

